# Anybody own or ride a new (2013) Madone yet?



## Rashadabd

I would be interested in hearing what you think about the ride?


----------



## BlackKnight

I should within the next 10-14 days. It is a P1 and is supposed to be shipped next week to the LBS for completion and fitting.

I am so ready. I am presently riding a Trek 2.1 and am going to the 2013 6 series with a Super Record EPS adding on my Easton EC90 wheels.

I will let you know although I think I have seen a couple of others mention they have already gotten their new 2013. Maybe they will chime in.


----------



## ivanoile

Ordered Madone 5.2 with Ultegra.I should have it last weekend but it didn't come.Maybe today it will arrive,I hope so.
Maybe will change saddle to Fizik Arione,and put Rotor instad of Ultegra,haven't decided yet.

At LBS I heard that the rear brake(under BB) can make some problems if braking hard.They tried 6.2 on the couple of hard descents in the Alps and rear brake was making the whole rear end of the bike jumping and blocking rear wheel more often than regular brake.Will try on the first ride with my 5.2 if that is true.


----------



## Rashadabd

Thanks fellas, looking forward to hearing more of what you and others think after your rides (and to seeing pics!!).


----------



## Codeone

Just picked up a Madone 3.1 on Tuesday.

I've only got 50 or so miles on it. It's my first carbon road bike. My main ride is a CDale Flash.

So far, I love it, but we are still getting to know each other.

The saddle blows, but I'm used to my Brooks on my other bike. I'm sure that has something to do with it. It will be my first upgrade.

The wheels...so far they are holding up. I'm 220 lbs, rear wheel is only 24 spokes, I don't know how long they will hold up. Bontrager "approved" rims(what does that even mean) and no name hubs...doesn't inspire confidence. I'm kinda disappointed at Trek. I knew this going into the deal, but it still irks me. At least I'll have a spare set of wheels in case something happens to my upgrade set.

The tires, 23's aren't cutting it for me. The roads around my area mostly suck.

So my 2nd upgrade will be a wheelset with new tires. BWW is having a sale on Mavic CXP33 with Ultegra hubs. Throw some Spesh Roubaix Armadillos on there and call it a day. Not light by any stretch, but should be fairly sturdy and less punishing.

My bike came with mostly 105 stuff. Well, maybe not mostly, but it seems to be working out pretty good.

I bought this bike 'cause I was tired of riding my mtb in the road. I like mixing it up a bit. I think this bike will be perfect for what I need it to do.


Code


----------



## Rashadabd

Thank you for the info. Congrats on the bike, the transition to carbon was a fun one for me. I am looking mostly at the five series and the six series right now (it seems like that might be the sweet spot for price, weight and performance). I will likely buy a framest and build it up with my own components (right now I am thinking Zipp 101 or 202 Firecrest wheels, 2012 Sram Red drivetrain, Rotor 3D crank and Zipp Service Course components). 

I am a bit disappointed by Cervelo's releases for next year and recently thought about passing on getting a new bike at all this season, but the more I read about the new Madone, the more interested I become. I really like the idea of a super-light all-around GC type bike with aero features rather than owning a heavier aero bike and a second lightweight all-around GC bike. I am also considering adding a Specialized Venge (or 2012 S5) to my R3, but right now I am leaning toward the Madone. I am looking forward to more feedback, thank you all again.


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's an article that does a nice job articulating what I have been thinking:

Peloton


----------



## dougrocky123

*Second hand comments*

Checked out a 2013 5.2 Madone at the LBS last weekend. Clerk says its a bit stiffer than last years Madone. More of a race bike since they now have the Domane as the comfort bike. Says he didn't even notice any difference in the rear braking. I spotted a ripple in the carbon on the down tube. Cosmetic to be sure but not what you want to see on a possible purchase.


----------



## wthensler

Yes, I rode a 6.2 Madone two weeks ago (and also rode a 2012 5.9 the same day). The 2013 is stiffer, definitely more set up for racing; a fun, fun bike to ride. If I weren't looking for a more sedate bike (Domane), I'd jump all over one.....


----------



## Rashadabd

Thanks, I am leaning hard toward the 6 Series.... These guys say the ride is stiffer, but still pretty compliant....

Review: Trek Madone 6 Series 2013 - Custom build | road.cc | Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more


----------



## teoteoteo

Been on my 7 series for around 1.5 months now. Would have bought 6 series but was easier to get a 7 series frame only faster so I put my Sram Red on and built up with new Hed Ardennes and DA pedals. 14.5 pounds and a much better ride than my past edition 2012 6.9. 

Bike handles better, I notice the stiffness and steering is better-- in the front end Trek seems to have made a leap forward over past models. Maybe just a combination of slight geometry changes etc but a great handling bike. 

Ride quality is better as well, the split stay with no brake bridge helps the bike ride more comfy for sure. A lot of people ask about the brakes, they've been great, easy to set up and haven't had to touch them. Stopping power is on par with quality brakes. The rear isn't quite as buttery smooth as some, but not a distraction for me. 

Was barreling down a fast downhill today this morning (40+) when the light at the bottom changed at the worst possible time, been a long time since I've had to go "all in" on the brakes in a situation like that but all was great.


----------



## Rashadabd

Thanks Teo, very helpful information. I am pretty much sold. I just need to wait for one to get into my local bike shop to test, which is supposed to happen next week.


----------



## Rashadabd

It looks like this purchase might happen sooner rather than later since I found what appears to be a crack in my right seat stay on my 2012 R3. Hopefully, I am wrong, but I'll see what the LBS and Cervelo say and what that lifetime warrant really means....


----------



## Dan333sp

It's below the level of the bikes you're looking at, but I'll echo what the other 3.1 owner said. I've been on a 2013 3.1 for about a month now, and it's my first carbon bike. The frame itself is excellent and looks incredibly sturdy (I love the oversized BB area and the look of the waterfall junction between the seat stays, even if it's lacking on the high end models because of brake placement). It is noticeably better over rough roads than my older aluminum Trek, and that's with the same wheels, tires, seatpost, and seat so it really is the frame absorbing the extra vibrations I was used to. The stock Bontrager seat was a total joke, so was the seatpost, and the wheels are good only as an emergency backup if you've got a broken spoke on your everyday set. The tires didn't seem too hot either, but fortunately I had a set of Vuelta corsa superlites with gatorskins to put on as soon as I brought it home. All around great bike, IMO, and I think it looks great too :thumbsup: The 105 shifters are great, and although it has a Tiagra FD, cassette, and chain, it's all very functional and won't be replaced with higher end stuff until it's worn out. I'd love to try the higher end models you guys are riding on to get a feel for the difference, but for now I'm happy and it's allowed me to finally start racing.


----------



## Fjdelvalle

I've had my Madone 7 for about three weeks now. It is definately impressive. I'm used to bikes either being stiff OR comfortable. This one is both. I was riding a Tarmac before this one, this one is a lot more comfortable. Some people may not like the feel. It definately has a "muted" or "numb" feel. It feels like I'm not going very fast, but I look down at my garmin and I'm flying. I got it with the new red, so I'm getting used to that as well from my old durace 7900. It is also very light mine weighed in at 14lbs 5 oz. with stock race x lite wheels. (52 frame). 

As far as the aero benefit, I don't know. I kinda feel like it rides better in the cross winds, but it is not that noticeable. 

The brakes work just as good as my old durace 7900 did. These are the bontrager brakes btw.


----------



## Rashadabd

Good info from both of you, thanks. I'm leaning toward a 6 Series right now.


----------



## Richard

I did a Trek Ride Camp for shop employees in north San Diego yesterday. It gave me a chance to ride both the new Madone and the Domane.

I currently have a 2008 6.9 Madone. My impression was that the new Madone was pretty much indistinguishable from my bike. Light, stiff, quick without a punishing ride. So would I update? As nice as it was, probably not.

Then there was the Domane. No sacrifice in performance but what a ride. I want one.


----------



## BeeCharmer

Went from a 5.9 with Campy Record to a 6.5 with Super Record EPS about six weeks ago. Chose the 6 because I think the clear coat is worth 200 grams. Awesome ride compared to my 2007 Madone, shifting excellent. One complaint I have is that I can't use Record brakes, instead the aero brakes from Shimano provide good stopping power, but have an terrible finish. Also, not sold on the brake behind the bb. I worked at a shop in the 80's when it was all the rage to put mtb brakes there and it was difficult to keep the mech clean. Also a pain to adjust and change pads. Not sure that the lack of a brake bridge adds to the compliance, but it does look cool.

Overall, wonderful, amazing bike.


----------



## bootsie_cat

I just built up a Domane (same cable routing in headtube as a 2013 Madone). I must say that the cable routing looks pretty messy in the headtube area. It is obvious that the Madone was meant for DI2 or EPS.


----------



## BlackKnight

BlackKnight said:


> I should within the next 10-14 days. It is a P1 and is supposed to be shipped next week to the LBS for completion and fitting.
> 
> I am so ready. I am presently riding a Trek 2.1 and am going to the 2013 6 series with a Super Record EPS adding on my Easton EC90 wheels.
> 
> I will let you know although I think I have seen a couple of others mention they have already gotten their new 2013. Maybe they will chime in.


Picked it up today and while only being on it 30 minutes as I had to do other things, I was on it long enough to give a first impression in coming from a Trek 2.1. Very light and very responsive. Worth every penny. Not much flex so when you say go, it goes. Certainly, acceleration and climbing will be noticeably different. It has the Bontrager brakes on it as only Bontrager and Dura Ace (when their new line is released) have the brakes that are the fully integrated for the Trek.

I will post some more after this weekend as am taking out for 100 tomorrow.


----------



## Rashadabd

I would love to see some pics of your bikes....


----------



## BlackKnight

BlackKnight said:


> Picked it up today and while only being on it 30 minutes as I had to do other things, I was on it long enough to give a first impression in coming from a Trek 2.1. Very light and very responsive. Worth every penny. Not much flex so when you say go, it goes. Certainly, acceleration and climbing will be noticeably different. It has the Bontrager brakes on it as only Bontrager and Dura Ace (when their new line is released) have the brakes that are the fully integrated for the Trek.
> 
> I will post some more after this weekend as am taking out for 100 tomorrow.


I have to agree with BeeCharmer. After riding it on the century, I can say the difference was amazing from my 2.1. Like BeeCharmer, I also got the Super Record EPS and I can't say enough about it. Certainly the 6 series with the Campy EPS helps the impression of the bike itself. It is stiff which is a good thing. Although, on a bad road that would be like cobblestones, you will feel it. The difference in handling and speed was very noticeable. I can say it added about 1 mph avg to what I did before. It climbs well and the downhill is very sure/steady.


----------



## tomsimons

We're in the same boat... Assuming you're about 6' tall, we're about the same size too. First carbon bike (first real road bike actually) and I've put on 50 miles since Saturday when I picked it up.

Everyone complains about the saddle, but I'm not too concerned about it. Seems to me that I've never found a bike saddle comfortable... it's just varying degrees of discomfort.

Wheels are another point of contention among reviewers, but I don't know enough about them to comment. 

Brakes seem to be weaker than I would have hoped. Not sure if they need to "break in" or if they need to be tightened or if they just aren't that good. I'd love some feedback here.



Codeone said:


> Just picked up a Madone 3.1 on Tuesday.
> 
> I've only got 50 or so miles on it. It's my first carbon road bike. My main ride is a CDale Flash.
> 
> So far, I love it, but we are still getting to know each other.
> 
> The saddle blows, but I'm used to my Brooks on my other bike. I'm sure that has something to do with it. It will be my first upgrade.
> 
> The wheels...so far they are holding up. I'm 220 lbs, rear wheel is only 24 spokes, I don't know how long they will hold up. Bontrager "approved" rims(what does that even mean) and no name hubs...doesn't inspire confidence. I'm kinda disappointed at Trek. I knew this going into the deal, but it still irks me. At least I'll have a spare set of wheels in case something happens to my upgrade set.
> 
> The tires, 23's aren't cutting it for me. The roads around my area mostly suck.
> 
> So my 2nd upgrade will be a wheelset with new tires. BWW is having a sale on Mavic CXP33 with Ultegra hubs. Throw some Spesh Roubaix Armadillos on there and call it a day. Not light by any stretch, but should be fairly sturdy and less punishing.
> 
> My bike came with mostly 105 stuff. Well, maybe not mostly, but it seems to be working out pretty good.
> 
> I bought this bike 'cause I was tired of riding my mtb in the road. I like mixing it up a bit. I think this bike will be perfect for what I need it to do.
> 
> 
> Code


----------



## dougrocky123

*I'm your lab rat!*

I bought a 2013 5.2 Madone last night just so I can provide everyone with a review! My first impression is that the black and silver makes for a beautiful bike. Definately Treks take on aero.I switched out the stock wheels for my Dura Ace wheels, and yes, its a pain to re-adjust the rear brake. The Bontrager brakes strike me as cheap but I don't know about their stopping power yet. I have a 2012 5.2 and a Domane 5.2 also (yeah, I gotta sell something!) so hopefully I can provide a compare and contrast review. More after the weekend.


----------



## DaveWC

I got a 2013 Madone 7.9 P1 2 nights ago and love it.


----------



## ivanoile

I have got my 6.5 Madone,but with mechanic Ultegra.And I can say that against Bianchi Sempre frame,this frame feels like is made from paper.I can't put it on roof because the
car rack is made to hold bike on the frame,not fork.
And of course,I tried to press it hard with my fist and the feel under mi fist was terrible...like I was holding rubber bike,the whole part of the frame was soft,very very soft.
So at this price,I could have Pinarello Dogma 2 at I didn't felt anything like this,or I could have Wilier's Cento 1SR.It seems that I should stay at Italian manufacturers.


----------



## Rashadabd

I am looking forward to your review and comparisons Doug, thanks.

I would love to see some pics Dave (and Doug) and here more about what you think of the ride quality, especially if you have owned or tested previous Madones or toher bikes... Thanks!


----------



## DaveWC

I can't post pics as I don't have enough posts but I have taken two rides on the Madone and love it. Both have been PBs for that route for me. I know that the add'l speed is just my adrenaline kicking in & not wanting to make an a$$ of me for buying this bike, but it's awesome to hit those speeds & maintain them. I came from a 2009 Madone 5.2 and this bike feels more comfortable to me. I got a pro-fit from my LBS for the bike when I ordered it so it definitely fits better than the 5.2 did. It's a 60cm frame vs. the 58cm I was riding. I tested a Domane & Roubaix and decided that I was still young enough (50 yrs old) to forgo the plusher feel of those two. Plus I didn't find them any more comfortable than my 5.2 I also chose the Ultegra Di2 for the drivetrain & like it a lot. It's flat where I live so there isn't a ton of shifting but I'm homing to spend winters elsewhere where there are more hills so it made sense to go electronic. I'm hoping that this is my endgame bike, but we'll see how that goes.


----------



## DaveWC

p.s. I also don't understand how a Madone can feel like paper, or fragile at all. It's a carbon bike. Compare it to other carbon bikes & the feeling is similar. I'd say they're more like tin cans than paper. Not sure what the Dogma 2 feels like but I'll bet it's similar.


----------



## DaveWC

Here's a pic of my Madone 7.9


----------



## Rashadabd

Very nice man, I like the color combo accented by the all black Boyds. This is certainly worthy of being an endgame bike. It's race-ready as is. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## frisbie17

Here is a pic of my 2013 Madone 5 series. I love it. Very smooth and fast. Rock solid design. Best bike I have ridden.


----------



## Rashadabd

Very nice Frisbie!


----------



## frisbie17

Thanks man. Just a week on the bike. I love it.


----------



## Rashadabd

Ok, so as Frisbie and some others already know, the choice for me is down to 5.9 Frameset or a 6 Series project 1 frameset. I would love to save that extra $1000 to $1500 to put toward components if there really isn't much of a difference in the two bikes (besides one being made in the USA). I am particularly interested in weight difference (I have heard multiple times that there isn't any, can anyone confirm?). Any insight or info you can offer will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance...


----------



## dougrocky123

*Weights*

Can't give you frameset weights but I did the bathroom scale test on my 2012 5.2 Madone, 2013 5.2 Madone, and 2013 5.2 Domane last night. All are 54 cm and have up graded wheelsets,bottle cages, and Look pedals. The 2012 Madone has been switched to Ui2 and the other two are mechanical Ultegra. And the winner is... a tie! Both the Madones came in at 16.2 lbs. The Domane at 16.6 lbs. I was surprised by the 2012 Madone as the Ui2 groupset weighs more than the mechanical version. And which do I think rides the best? I know wheels and tires have a lot to do with it but I like the 2013 Madone the best! Dura Ace wheels and Mich Pro4 700/25 tires.Your results may very but the new Madone is a winner.


----------



## BeeCharmer

*My ride at 1200 miles*

A tad dirty but sporting a new front tire...


----------



## frisbie17

Dougyrocky123, 
I love my 2013 5.2 as well. Have you posted pics of yours on here? If no, please do. Mine is a 50cm and comes in at 16lbs. Again bathroom scale. Easton EA90 Aero wheels and Gel Italia seat. Both are not on the light side. Also still have stock bars and stem etc and included is my Garmin Edge 800 kit.
Feels much lighter when on the pedals. I love the bike. 
Chris


----------



## Dan333sp

This is the bottom of the carbon Madone ladder, but I love it- My 2013 3.1. Changed the awful stock wheels, seatpost, and saddle. Loving the smooth ride, and I'm pretending the 300 series carbon and the mixed 105 group are top of the line so I don't look at pics in this thread and wonder about upgrades


----------



## frisbie17

Dan,
Nice bike man. I noticed a huge difference going from Tiaegra to Ultegra. Moving to Dura-Ace next month. Never rode the 105's so don't know if they are closer to Ultegra or Tiagra. If you like it don't change it. And don't ride anyone's bike with different group. Or you will be doing like I am, upgrading. Very nice bike. Enjoy it.


----------



## Dan333sp

Thanks! Yea, I'm coming from an older bike with Campy Chorus 9sp, so I've been used to an entirely different world of shifting performance. Not necessarily better, just very different feel and actuation with the Campy thumb levers and a very crisp click from the paddles behind the brake levers. I've played around with Ultegra shifters on a buddy's bike, and these latest 5700 105 shifters feel pretty much identical, but I'm sure DA is another world of smoothness and quickness! Not that I even need to worry about such things until (if) I progress further up the racing ladder. Enjoy your new group!


----------



## dougrocky123

*stock bars*

Frisbie17
Trek Website says the 5.2 Madone comes with aero bars but mine came with round Race bars. I looked it up and it its a $50 downgrade. Which bar came with yours? I've never posted a pic before so I'll try soon.


----------



## BeeCharmer

Note on rear brake: where the cable enters the headtube, there is a slider that acts as a quick release. It's a pain to set correctly, but does provide a bit of a help when putting a fully inflated tire into the frame.

After about 1200 miles, the brakes work well, as well as the skeletons I had on my old Madone. The front is beginning to stick a bit and I'll be exploring it a bit more this weekend with a cloth and some lubricant.


----------



## frisbie17

Mine came with the round Race bars as well. Bontrager Race VR-C 31.8. I am going to go with something else before long. Not sure what yet. Want a lighter set of Aero bars.


----------



## ivanoile

Brakes are pain in the ass to adjust,I lost about half hour to adjust both brakes because the rear break is realy hard to reach.They could put both scewers on the other side,not the side of chainrings.
Bike is working amasing on the plains,when you reach about 40km/h you have feeling that you fly.


----------



## Rashadabd

Thanks for all of the candid feedback fellas. I am just waiting for my lbs to get its 2013 stock in so that I can test ride a 5 Series and a 6 Series. If I like the ride better than my R3 and they are similar in feel & weight, I am going to go with the 5.9 frameset I think. The big "if" will be whether the ride, fit and/or geometry feels significantly superior to my R3 to justify the switch... Thanks again.


----------



## bootsie_cat

Awesome bikes but what is up with all the spacers? You could have got a Domane and it would ride just as nice and not have so many spacers.


----------



## davidka

bootsie_cat said:


> Awesome bikes but what is up with all the spacers? You could have got a Domane and it would ride just as nice and not have so many spacers.


Or flip the stem up and lose 2 spacers, though both make more sense than building the frame so tall that you must use a negative rise stem with no spacers to arrive at the correct bar height. This area of aesthetic tradition is where almost all the cyclists in the world have it wrong.


----------



## Rashadabd

One final question gents, did any of you test both the 2013 Madone 5 and/or 6 Series and a Domane? If so, how would you campare the ride quality?


----------



## bootsie_cat

*Domane vs. Madone*

As I mentioned I have a domane. Have ridden 6.9. Also have a 6.9 SSL 2012 frame that I will build at some point in time.
I think the Domane kicks ass. The only riders who would not like the domane are those with low handlebars relative to saddle and/or serious crit racers.
Domane does not handle like a touring bike- it feels nimble, super sitff in bb and climbs really well.




davidka said:


> Or flip the stem up and lose 2 spacers, though both make more sense than building the frame so tall that you must use a negative rise stem with no spacers to arrive at the correct bar height. This area of aesthetic tradition is where almost all the cyclists in the world have it wrong.


----------



## Madone74

BeeCharmer said:


> A tad dirty but sporting a new front tire...


Thats a great looking bike. What fit and size is it? I'm guessing at a 58cm H1?


----------



## BeeCharmer

62cm H1


----------



## Captainlip

I ordered my 5.2 yesterday, will be a few weeks yet.


----------



## Rashadabd

Thank you for all of the info and advice folks, but after thinnking thins over for a while I have decided to jump into cyclocross instead of getting another road bike. My R3 really great bike and fun to ride, so I will just stay with that and invest in a cross bike. Keep on riding and thanks again.


----------



## Captainlip

Rashadabd said:


> Thank you for all of the info and advice folks, but after thinnking thins over for a while I have decided to jump into cyclocross instead of getting another road bike. My R3 really great bike and fun to ride, so I will just stay with that and invest in a cross bike. Keep on riding and thanks again.



I look forward to seeing that cross bike in the FS section in the near future.


----------



## rostarun

Rashadabd said:


> Thank you for all of the info and advice folks, but after thinnking thins over for a while I have decided to jump into cyclocross instead of getting another road bike. My R3 really great bike and fun to ride, so I will just stay with that and invest in a cross bike. Keep on riding and thanks again.


Wow, that was anticlimactic.


----------



## mattbell

BlackNight or BeeCharmer,

Hi,

Sorry to bother you, I gather you've got a madone with EPS on it. I've got a 7 series frameset and I'm planning on upgrading to Super Record EPS. Have you got any photos of the EPS wiring. I'm trying to work out what I need to get off trek to mount it on the bottom bracket. Also does your front derailleur have one of the Campag Stiffeners on it?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## BlackKnight

View attachment 272412
View attachment 272413
View attachment 272414
View attachment 272415
View attachment 272416


mattbell said:


> BlackNight or BeeCharmer,
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to bother you, I gather you've got a madone with EPS on it. I've got a 7 series frameset and I'm planning on upgrading to Super Record EPS. Have you got any photos of the EPS wiring. I'm trying to work out what I need to get off trek to mount it on the bottom bracket. Also does your front derailleur have one of the Campag Stiffeners on it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Matt


Matt, It is difficult to see much, but I have attached photos of what wiring can be seen. I do not have the stiffener on my bike and it is doing just fine. 

Blackknight (Paul)


----------



## mattbell

Cheers Paul, Looks like I just need to get the mounting kit of Trek. Looks good!


----------



## MarvinK

Everyone I know who has tried both has bought the Domane. I want to prefer the Madone, but it's hard... but at least it's still made in the US (at the high end).

It seems wrong of Trek to call the 2.x (alum), 3.x and all the way up to the 7.x the same series. They're doing the same with the Domane.


----------



## GDTRFB

MarvinK said:


> Everyone I know who has tried both has bought the Domane. I want to prefer the Madone, but it's hard... but at least it's still made in the US (at the high end).


I'm with you.
I wanted to like the Madone 6 series more (I have a 4.7), but I tried the Domane and was instantly sold.
Comfortable, responsive and climbs like nothing that I have ever ridden.
I'm ordering a Project One with Red later this week.
I just wish that it was made in the US.


----------

